# running 'nvidia-settings' causes kernel page fault in fresh 12.0 install



## Harry Stone (Oct 6, 2019)

This is ridiculous.  Fresh install, everything installed is from the official package repo.  Every OS or Nvidia diver release is another ordeal for years now.  This same hardware works without a problem in linux.  I give up.  Yes, I know you don't care.  I don't either.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 6, 2019)

Huh?


----------

